# 2 pits and a baby! (supervised of course)



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

By maui4484 at 2010-09-10








By maui4484 at 2010-09-10








By maui4484 at 2010-09-10








By maui4484 at 2010-09-10








By maui4484 at 2010-09-10


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Very very cute pics!Your dogs are gorgeous and your baby is just beautiful!


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very nice your dogs are gorgeous and your baby adorable


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very gorgeous dogs! Great pics and adorable baby.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Adorable dogs and very adorable baby!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

buckskin! Oh!! (huggles him)


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

very cute, love them all


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

They look like they are guarding her


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Beautiful baby dogs and precious little baby!
This picture is awesome! She must have been laughing or something because she got their attentions! They look like good baby-sitters lol :woof:


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Beautiful baby dogs and precious little baby!
> This picture is awesome! She must have been laughing or something because she got their attentions! They look like good baby-sitters lol :woof:


Yeah she made a funny noise and they seemed amused by it! they are the best , the male Gnarley just loves to lay next to wherever she is, the stroller, the crib, me etc.. They are great sitters!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

That is so cool! I love these pictures! Great looking family you've got there!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Aww! How precious!! You should make that one (the one of them both looking at her) your avatar.. well, I would anyways.. that's just awesome right there! Love it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

ohh how cute!!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

sweet pics............


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww there so cute


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

ur boy is amazing looking.. wow!


----------

